# Home Brewing Comp For Bendigo Brewer



## Simon66 (4/4/11)

All the details at the link below.

Limited entries so get in quick. Need the equivalent of 8 stubbles per brew entered and limited to 3 beers per brewer.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/04/bendig...-homebrew-comp/

Cheers

Simon


----------



## gava (4/4/11)

freaking sweet! sent off my email!!!


----------



## DU99 (4/4/11)

Well done Guys


----------



## big78sam (8/4/11)

Mine has gone off too. Hopefully there's spots left...


----------



## big78sam (8/4/11)

2 spots left...


----------



## haysie (9/4/11)

I got a gig. Take the opportunity to visit the family and catch up with ole friends that weekend. :icon_cheers:


----------



## notung (10/4/11)

Oh deary me. I am very excited. Have sent my email expressing interest. I will be there, whether I'm able to submit beers or not.


----------



## gava (11/4/11)

Addy Article

http://www.bendigoadvertiser.com.au/news/l...ew/2129520.aspx


----------



## Kleiny (11/4/11)

Trust this all to have happened once i left. 

Timing can be a bitch <_< 

Good luck to all the BAD boys entering

Kleiny


----------



## notung (11/4/11)

Yes Kleiny timing can suck but that'll learn yer leaving :icon_cheers:. It sounds like a great event. For a city of 100,000 Bendigo has a lot potential for a craft beer and homebrewing scene. I say potential because like the addy article says, there isn't *that much* going on. There are venues such as the Dispensary already that are under patronised by local beer lovers. And as another example, I hadn't even heard of the Basement Bar before now!


----------



## Simon66 (14/4/11)

A great grand prize.

GRAND PRIZE!!! Holgate Brewhouse have shown some great support for Bendigo 
Homebrew Competition and Tasting offering the following for the Judges Prize:
brewer for a day package winner helps out on a Wed or Thurs Holgate brew day and 
a nights accommodation at the brewhouse.


----------



## big78sam (14/4/11)

Kleiny said:


> Good luck to all the BAD boys entering
> 
> Kleiny



That will probably be 90% of the entries!


----------



## haysie (15/4/11)

Beer66 said:


> A great grand prize.
> 
> GRAND PRIZE!!! Holgate Brewhouse have shown some great support for Bendigo
> Homebrew Competition and Tasting offering the following for the Judges Prize:
> ...




Thats an awesome prize considering a 1 in 30 chance. Great work guys.
Whats the go with the entry form? Posted, emailed?


----------



## big78sam (19/4/11)

I think I may have had a mild brett (or similar) infection in my starter that I just pitched into the Rye IPA I brewed for this competition. After pitching I smelled the starter and while it doesn't smell terrible, there's definitely something off there.

I used the same stock of 1272 from my fridge as my last IPA that also had a mild infection, which I put down to using an old hop sock to filter the beer when pouring from the cube (It was the first time I had done so and I thought boiling this would sanitise this sufficiently but after reading the yeast book, realised this is not sufficient). I now think the infection may be in the stubbies of 1272 I have in the fridge. The shame about it is that I thought it was time to refresh my 1272 with a new smack pack but G&G had sold out so I kept using my current stock.

I'll just have to wait and see... 
RDWHAH...


----------



## justinrhys (19/4/11)

Hi Guys,

Justin McPhail here - thought i'd see if there was any interest happening on the internet regarding the event - good to see there is! 

So far we have had 19 entries, a fairly diverse range with some surprising 'mad' brews! Just what I was hoping for! 

If you guys are on facebook - check out the Facebook Group 'Better Beer for Bendigo'

Will stop the shameless self promotion now  

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## Jazzafish (19/4/11)

justinrhys said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Justin McPhail here - thought i'd see if there was any interest happening on the internet regarding the event - good to see there is!
> 
> ...



I must say I like the public tasting part of the deal, especially if it s good beer being put out for them. This is only a good thing for the beer community.


----------



## gava (19/4/11)

when does the basement bar open so I can get tickets.. i live and work in epsom so I dont go into town often and dont go out drinking on the town either..


----------



## haysie (19/4/11)

Coming up for the weekend to visit Mum, the Brudda and the Grandparents. Alas a combination of other rellies coming across from Wang and our wish not to camp with inlaws/outlaws or family has me searching me for a 2 bedroom motel for 2 nights.
Any suggestions from the locals? Please dont recommend the National on the corner of Vine? opposite the Pizza Hut, what a shithole. 
Budget is $200 a night.


----------



## DU99 (19/4/11)

try needitnow..
http://www.needitnow.com.au/needitnow/need...;SearchBox=T145


----------



## pmash (19/4/11)

haysie said:


> Coming up for the weekend to visit Mum, the Brudda and the Grandparents. Alas a combination of other rellies coming across from Wang and our wish not to camp with inlaws/outlaws or family has me searching me for a 2 bedroom motel for 2 nights.
> Any suggestions from the locals? Please dont recommend the National on the corner of Vine? opposite the Pizza Hut, what a shithole.
> Budget is $200 a night.


Hey haysie , I have been camped at the Marong caravan and cabin park for the last few months and have no hesitations suggesting an ensuite cabin may suit your needs.
About 12 k's out of town keeps you out of the rat race and away from those annoying rellies :icon_chickcheers: nice , friendly park too!
Call in (fifth wheeler down the back) and I'll shout you a brew , 4 kegs on tap, no waiting :icon_cheers:


----------



## brett mccluskey (19/4/11)

Do they do tent sites ? Hoping to visit for the day/night :icon_cheers:


----------



## pmash (19/4/11)

toper1 said:


> Do they do tent sites ? Hoping to visit for the day/night :icon_cheers:


Yep, 'should be heaps of room then. Booked out for Easter


----------



## haysie (20/4/11)

DU99 said:


> try needitnow..
> http://www.needitnow.com.au/needitnow/need...;SearchBox=T145



Thx for the link 99, good deals!




pmash said:


> Hey haysie , I have been camped at the Marong caravan and cabin park for the last few months and have no hesitations suggesting an ensuite cabin may suit your needs.
> About 12 k's out of town keeps you out of the rat race and away from those annoying rellies :icon_chickcheers: nice , friendly park too!
> Call in (fifth wheeler down the back) and I'll shout you a brew , 4 kegs on tap, no waiting :icon_cheers:



12k`s might just be outside staggering distance for me pmash :icon_drunk: , catch up for a beer though.


----------



## notung (22/4/11)

justinrhys said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Justin McPhail here - thought i'd see if there was any interest happening on the internet regarding the event - good to see there is!
> 
> ...



Solidarity Justin. I'm all for helping Bendigo (and 'districts') to build up a better beer & brewing culture.

I'd like to know what entrants do on the night. Can we drink some beers too? Would we need to pay an extra fee for that? It would be damn nice being able to try some of those 'mad brews'!


----------



## haysie (27/4/11)

ditto notung..
Has anyone seen an entry form yet?


----------



## notung (29/4/11)

haysie said:


> ditto notung..
> Has anyone seen an entry form yet?



Yes got an entry form, which I've pmed you about.


----------



## big78sam (2/5/11)

big78sam said:


> I think I may have had a mild brett (or similar) infection in my starter that I just pitched into the Rye IPA I brewed for this competition. After pitching I smelled the starter and while it doesn't smell terrible, there's definitely something off there.
> 
> I used the same stock of 1272 from my fridge as my last IPA that also had a mild infection, which I put down to using an old hop sock to filter the beer when pouring from the cube (It was the first time I had done so and I thought boiling this would sanitise this sufficiently but after reading the yeast book, realised this is not sufficient). I now think the infection may be in the stubbies of 1272 I have in the fridge. The shame about it is that I thought it was time to refresh my 1272 with a new smack pack but G&G had sold out so I kept using my current stock.
> 
> ...



Bottled this last night and it's a cracker. No infection worries at all. My wife even liked it when she drank some flat out the fermentor, which is saying something. 

3 weeks should be just enough time to carb up. Even if it's a bit green after only 3 weeks in the bottle I'm glad I've got something I'm happy with to enter!

No entry form for me either but I've just emailed him for more details. Notung, If I don't get a reponse, I might get you to forward me a copy...


----------



## turneye (7/5/11)

justinrhys said:


> If you guys are on facebook - check out the Facebook Group 'Better Beer for Bendigo'



Awesome! I've just moved to Bendigo and couldn't agree more.

Have joing the FB group and will head along on the 21st ...if baby doesn't happen to arrive early (wife due on the 25th!)


.turneye.


----------



## notung (8/5/11)

I'm not on facebook. Does the Bendigo page list any details for the comp on the 21st? It's not too far away now.


----------



## big78sam (17/5/11)

I got an email confirming entrants from the organisers. Entry list looks good.

The question is, how many AHB members have entered and who's who? If you've entered, how about adding your user ID in the list below so we know who's who...


Paul O'Shea - Stout

Justin McPhail - IPA, Dark Ale

Sam Reynolds (Big78Sam) - American Pale Ale, Irish Red Ale, Rye India Pale Ale

Cameron Frost - Red Rice Pilsner, Ginger Gruit, Cube Hopped American Brown Ale

Rory Murphy - English Mild, Saison

Tracey Green - Amber Ale, English Brown Ale

Matt Swain - American Amber Ale, English Standard/Ordinary Bitter, Dunkelweizen

Zac Dornom - India Pale Ale, Belgian Dark Ale, Russian Imperial Stout

Joel Rockes - Honey Infused Blonde

James Lelan - English Bitter with Crab Apples

Simon Dillon - Pilsner, English Style IPA, Hefeweizen


----------



## Pennywise (17/5/11)

big78sam said:


> I got an email confirming entrants from the organisers. Entry list looks good.
> 
> The question is, how many AHB members have entered and who's who? If you've entered, how about adding your user ID in the list below so we know who's who...
> 
> ...



Just removing me from the list.
Notified the organisers a while ago that I wasn't going to make it, the other half had organised one of my kids B'day parties for the 21st unknowingst to me at the time (& no, it's not his actual b'day so I'm not that useless :lol: ). Hopefully the info got passed on so they don't expect my Dunkie. Good luck everyone, I'll be in next year for sure. Just spewin' I could get to the first one


----------



## pmash (21/5/11)

Well , I just left there, about half way through the beer list and everyone was enjoying themselves , some interesting brews, great atmosphere and anticipation !
Unable to stay for the initial Bendigo home brew comp. conclusion, I will say ,I'm sure it won't be the last.................and may not have to wait a year 'til the next.
Congratulations to the organisers, all the brewers and everyone who turned out to support BEER :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Simon66 (22/5/11)

What a great afternoon. 25 out 26 beers where all decent. The big winner was an American Brown Ale. Made by a great lady brewer from Echuca.

Great to, meet other AHB members.

The publican keen to have another comp in another 2 months..

Cheers.

Simob


----------



## big78sam (22/5/11)

Beer66 said:


> What a great afternoon. 25 out 26 beers where all decent. The big winner was an American Brown Ale. Made by a great lady brewer from Echuca.
> 
> Great to, meet other AHB members.
> 
> ...



It was Tracy from BAD club that took out the big prize, but I'm pretty sure it was an English Brown Ale. It was a great beer. I missed the announcement of the winner as I had to get our little boy home but I'm told my Irish Red took out the people's choice award. I was surprised as I thought Tracy's English Brown and Cameron's American brown were both better than mine. Still anything can happen with people's choice...

So both were taken out by AHB and BAD brewers!


----------



## Pennywise (23/5/11)

Awesome work guys/gals, glad it was a hit


----------



## Simon66 (23/5/11)

Justin has written a review of the event that can be found here.

http://t.co/a3I0tgY


----------



## notung (24/5/11)

Saturday's event felt less like a comp and more like a sort of speed-brew-feedback session. I loved the buzz of having my own beers being served out to strangers. The conversations were great. Best of all was finding out about all the secret brewers lurking around the local area. Where have they all been hiding?

Sam's irish red and Tracy's english brown were both really fantastic drops and deserved what they got. Well done guys! One of my other favourites was the Pilsner by Simon (Beer66?). That was well done and I'm not that into pilsners.

I'm pissed that I didn't meet Zac who brewed the Belgian Dark, RIS and IPA. Is he a member of the forum?


----------



## justinrhys (31/5/11)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

To clarify a few things:

There will be another competition in about 2-3 months time, we are in the process of organising a bigger venue (due to the amount of people who turned up).

There are more 'beer related' events in the pipeline for Bendigo. The aim is to have some satellite events in conjunction with Good Beer Week next year - I believe Bendigo is up to the challenge! 

Zac will be brewing some more beers for the next event, stay tuned - he's quite a talent! 

Sorry I don't get on here enough, juggling work, uni and beer (although beer is the genuine priority!). As Beer66 posted (thanks!), there's a link to a newsletter (http://t.co/a3I0tgY) we are planning on making a regular thing, so if you want to get in touch, feel free to join  

Thanks again!

Justin


----------



## big78sam (31/5/11)

justinrhys said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> To clarify a few things:
> 
> ...



I brewed a Munich Dunkel on the weekend in preparation for the next one! It's in the cube ready to go in the fermentor.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (31/5/11)

i didnt make it, no entry form received so figured there was enough Bendigo Guys n Gals to cover the event. Sounds like it was a blast and looking forward to visiting the next one. Any chance of having it when Bendigo Bombers play at the QEO


----------



## Simon66 (3/6/11)

An interview with the winner at the ABC.

http://www.abc.net.au/local/audio/2011/06/02/3233807.htm


----------



## justinrhys (3/6/11)

As per the post in Better Beer for Bendigo FB page - 

The Bendigo Home Brew Competition will be returning in September! Saturday 3rd of September at the Goldmines Hotel. We're hoping to make this event bigger than last time, so we're giving everyone the extra time to get some extra brews on, and allow those who didn't have a chance last time to enter the competition! Entries via [email protected] More details will be early next week. Please spread the word! Happy Brewing!


----------



## Count Vorlauf (11/8/11)

Bump



justinrhys said:


> As per the post in Better Beer for Bendigo FB page -
> 
> The Bendigo Home Brew Competition will be returning in September! Saturday 3rd of September at the Goldmines Hotel. We're hoping to make this event bigger than last time, so we're giving everyone the extra time to get some extra brews on, and allow those who didn't have a chance last time to enter the competition! Entries via [email protected] More details will be early next week. Please spread the word! Happy Brewing!


----------



## big78sam (11/8/11)

I have a Munich Dunkel carbing up for this one... It was a great night last time even if you don't want to enter. Some great beers, some not so good but there's something great about standing in a pub drinking homebrew and hearing random people around you talking about hyrdometers, mash temps and cube hopping!


----------



## notung (15/8/11)

I will definitely be there with my father in law once again. The last event was great fun. I don't think I'll have any beers ready to enter by then. I have lots of beers in the pipeline either sitting in no chill cubes (riwaka ipa, dunkelweizen, RIS) or aging (belg saison, flanders red) and not heaps of incredble beer in bottles!


----------



## justinrhys (16/8/11)

Next comp thread here - any questions let me know!

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=57237

We're hoping to get a fair crowd. Also have Crafty Pint, James Davidson (BrewsNews.com.au) and Ian Morgan (Holgate) guest judging - which means you'll be able to ask the brewers and industry experts anything you like! Well.. _most _things...


----------

